# issues with new thunderbolt and windows xp 64bit



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

i just got my replacement thundebolt, and it already tried to push the OTA 605.9 update to my phone. i defered because its is not rootable atm. But i was trying to root my phone today and was going to use revolutionary method. but when i try to install the drivers from there website. it tells me i need to be running a copy of windows to install the drivers. i am running a legit copy of windows xp 64bit, and it will not let me root my phone how do i fix this problem. i have a macbook pro if that helps, i can root it on there but please help i want to root because the ota is terrible on service for me.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

liberatedx said:


> i just got my replacement thundebolt, and it already tried to push the OTA 605.9 update to my phone. i defered because its is not rootable atm. But i was trying to root my phone today and was going to use revolutionary method. but when i try to install the drivers from there website. it tells me i need to be running a copy of windows to install the drivers. i am running a legit copy of windows xp 64bit, and it will not let me root my phone how do i fix this problem. i have a macbook pro if that helps, i can root it on there but please help i want to root because the ota is terrible on service for me.


Pm jcase he has a thread for people with latest ota that want root.

I say there are issues with HTC drivers for windows period or maybe some deal with gingerbread but xp64 was notorious for not being very well supported especially drivers.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

im on the 605.5 gingerbread right now. but i need a work around for rooting on 64bit xp, i really want to root this phone but as it looks right now that i wont be able to until i get to a computer that i can root.


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

Make sure any executables are set to run as 32-bit Windows XP.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

liberatedx said:


> im on the 605.5 gingerbread right now. but i need a work around for rooting on 64bit xp, i really want to root this phone but as it looks right now that i wont be able to until i get to a computer that i can root.


if Turd Ferguson's, nice name by the way, doesn't work out. Only other thing I can think of is download and install a linux version on a partition of your windows drive and use the linux version of revolutionary. Or find someone that will let you use their computer to root.

edit: besides there are a number of linux's distros now that are way better than windows xp and more secure. Unless your using pc for games I would ditch windows altogether.


----------



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

A lot of software and drivers do not work correctly on XP x64 because it is a rebranded version of Windows server 2003. I would either use OS X or Linux to root, you can do it with just ADB which works correctly on both and you do not need drivers for your phone.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Turd Furguson said:


> Make sure any executables are set to run as 32-bit Windows XP.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


Would that be right click properties comparability mode?


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

liberatedx said:


> Would that be right click properties comparability mode?


That is correct.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Turd Furguson said:


> That is correct.


Didn't think about that will try it and report back thanks a bunch


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

Did that work?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Turd Furguson said:


> Did that work?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


I'm at work at the moment but I will be getting off soon and ill try it when I get home. I'll post my results


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

did not work... ill just have to wait till this weekend when i go to the families house lol


----------

